# Pileated Woodpecker (lifer) and Wood Ducks



## BrentC (Apr 2, 2018)

Got my first shot of a Pileated Woodpecker.   Also saw a Great Horned Owl, at least his backside.  He was perched but no angle to get a shot of the head.   At least I know where he and the nest is now.  Supposedly there are owlets in the nest.  I'll try again this weekend.
Saw tons of Wood Ducks.  I know they like perching on trees but I thought small tree or low branches.  I found a bunch perched in very tall trees 20-25' up.

1.



Pileated Woodpecker by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Female Wood Duck by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Female Wood Duck by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



Male Wood Duck by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5.



Male Wood Duck by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Apr 2, 2018)

All very nice, but #4 is outstanding; he (she?) looks like they're getting ready to lead an orchestra!


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 2, 2018)

Cracking set of shots Brent, but #4 is just WOW.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 2, 2018)

Great set and I'll second the male Wood duck wing stretch is my favourite.


----------



## rodbender (Apr 2, 2018)

Agree with the above great shots Brent


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 2, 2018)

great set and congrats on the lifer! I must of just been lucky to come across that breed of woodpecker in Stanley Park while holidaying in Vancouver last year


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice set, always inspiring!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 2, 2018)

tirediron said:


> All very nice, but #4 is outstanding; he (she?) looks like they're getting ready to lead an orchestra!





Fujidave said:


> Cracking set of shots Brent, but #4 is just WOW.





zombiesniper said:


> Great set and I'll second the male Wood duck wing stretch is my favourite.





rodbender said:


> Agree with the above great shots Brent



Thanks guys!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 2, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> great set and congrats on the lifer! I must of just been lucky to come across that breed of woodpecker in Stanley Park while holidaying in Vancouver last year



Thanks.  I heard them often, sound like a jack hammer, but never see them.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 2, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Nice set, always inspiring!



Thanks Jeff.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 2, 2018)

Real nice set!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 3, 2018)

I don't know which gives me bigger fits. I see the woodies more often but hear the pileateds. Hard to get pics of either. The last male duck is really nice.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 3, 2018)

MSnowy said:


> Real nice set!





Dean_Gretsch said:


> I don't know which gives me bigger fits. I see the woodies more often but hear the pileateds. Hard to get pics of either. The last male duck is really nice.



Thank guys!

We are lucky that one of our biggest parks in Toronto has a lot of Wood ducks and they aren't too skittish.


----------



## baturn (Apr 3, 2018)

Great set!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 3, 2018)

What a gorgeous set!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 3, 2018)

baturn said:


> Great set!





pjaye said:


> What a gorgeous set!



Thank you Brian and Barb!


----------



## HavToNo (Apr 5, 2018)

Great series Brent. #4 is outstanding.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 6, 2018)

Beautiful set and gorgeous IQ from the Oly.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 6, 2018)

HavToNo said:


> Great series Brent. #4 is outstanding.





DarkShadow said:


> Beautiful set and gorgeous IQ from the Oly.



Thanks guys.


----------

